# Looking for a puppy in Hampton Roads VA



## bmr0923 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have two small children. We would like to surprise them with a new puppy for Christmas. Please send us information about any breaders in the area or puppies that might be available.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Please chose a different gift for a xmas surprise, not a live GSD puppy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please reconsider giving your small children a puppy for christmas. please reconsider. i know it seems like a sweet idea but you will have trouble finding a reputable breeder who will go along with it, you will find no shortage of christmas puppies out there from those breeders who do not understand or care that a majority of "christmas puppies" wind up discarded when they get too big or are too much work or are too expensive. 

may i respectfully suggest that when your children are old enough to appreciate what they're doing, you take them and help them pick out a rescue puppy or dog...our only hope is that the next generation begin to understand what is happening, how desperately dog rescue is needed, and the forever responsibility of owning an animal.

you will not find many here on this board who are not adamantly against surprise christmas gift puppies.


----------



## newtexas (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, I too think every puppy that was ever given as a Christmas present was a mistake and was either neglected or abused, wait a minute no I don't. The OP said hey have children so for once let's assume that they are responsible. At seven years old I got a puppy for Christmas and I will admit that it was supposed to be my responsibility and I did most of the work but my parents did help. That dog lived to be 15 and was the entire families dog. Stop assuming people are irresponsible and just answer the question.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

bmr0923 said:


> I have two small children. We would like to surprise them with a new puppy for Christmas. Please send us information about any breaders in the area or puppies that might be available.


Have you had a gsd before? They are generally not recommended for first time dog owners (or people who are not used to breeds with strong personalities). You didn't mention the age of your small children but shepherds are very mouthy when they are puppies amd without proper redirection, training, and exercise as they grow can become a bit overwhelming for the kids (and parents). Its also frowned upon around this board when people stary talking about christmas present puppies. Once the glamour of the new pup wears off come january and continues fo wear off, around when they hit 6 months+, many of these dogs end up I'm shelters. Families that jump on puppies as giftb offers generally haven't thought the whole thing out. Usually waiting lists exist for stable puppies from reputable breeders and propspective owners generally spend months researching the dog and breeders. 

Now, saying that...

We on this board tend toward working our dogs, be it in agility, ipo, or even as a therapy dog, so to US stable well rounded temperaments are of the utmost of importance. You don't have to buy a sport/working dog but you should absolutely pursue a breeder who knows their lines and can match you to a puppy that will fit your lifestyle. Research and contact breeders whose dogs you like. Explain exactly what you are looking for. Be honest about your lifestyle and what you will do with the puppy. 

You will find the perfect dog, but it takes a bit of work. It will be worth it.

There are several amazing breeders here that you could ask questions to. Please stay away from craigslist, the newspaper, and anyone who doesn't show or title their dogs in some way (this shows proof of stable temperaments, proper structure, and indicates that the breeder cares about the breed and this program). And always get proof of medical history (there are many unfortunate illnesses that shepherds can be prone to) , hip scores, etc. A cheap puppy now could potentially be a lifetime of health and behavioral problems. When you find a reputable breeder, you have a resource, and sometimes a friend, for life.

Now, if you still want a puppy, you have to decide what kind of gsd you want (german show, working line, am show). Then you can research breeders from there...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Popping in here, but why not give the children a "coupon" and have them come with you after the holiday hullabaloo dies down to pick out a pup (or an older dog) from a rescue or shelter? I'm not adamantly against a Christmas pet, but it really does need to be something you've planned well ahead for.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

If the children are fairly young, a GSD puppy may be a bit overwhelming. You don't want your children afraid of your active, exuberant and gnawing puppy. I was 10 when I got my first German Shepherd and yes it was a Christmas present. However, my parents had had them in the past and were completely on board with it. It was the best present I ever got ...but I was old enough to assume a lot of responsibility for the day to day things necessary.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I have no problem with Christmas puppies so long as the decision to get a puppy is based on good reasoning. Heck, one of my daughters got a pony for Christmas (& once outgrown, we rehomed and that pony is living better than most people right now). I also got a pony for Christmas at age 6 & we owned the pony until she was euthanized when I was 19.

That said, I think a GSD pup is a poor choice for most families with young kids, particularly if they have no prior experience with GSDs. Mine were 15, 17 & 19 when I got mine and I still got grief for his antics. I can't imagine trying to do it with small children...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

